# WHAT HAPPENED TO THE OEM FRONT 11"BRAKE KIT 4 BRAKES?



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

What Happened To That?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

SXSENIS said:


> What Happened To That?


What the deuce are you talking about? Or rather, where are you talking about?


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

There Was A Post To See If Anyone Would Be Intrested In Buying Oem Caliper 11" Rotor Brake Kits For The Sentra. Just Wondering If It Progressed Or If No One Showed Any Intrest. (fastbrakes Posted)


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

SXSENIS said:


> There Was A Post To See If Anyone Would Be Intrested In Buying Oem Caliper 11" Rotor Brake Kits For The Sentra. Just Wondering If It Progressed Or If No One Showed Any Intrest. (fastbrakes Posted)


If you're talking about whether FastBrakes sells that kit, they do. Check http://www.fastbrakes.com/products/product.php?partnum=B13-1175.

If it was a sale/offer type post, try looking in the classifieds section. It may have been moved by a mod.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

If you want something more affordable (which isn't from fastbrakes, but is practically the same thing), Courtesy Nissan has their OE NX2000 conversion here. I think this may be what you're looking for, though it isn't a fastbrakes product.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

only 1" smaller.. rotor diamater isnt as important as thickness


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanx. But fastbrakes posted to see if anyone would be intrested in a oem caliper larger rotor kit. Meaning that they make a bracket and use 11" rotors with your stock calipers. It was posted here a while ago...? I have the nx2k upgrade now but was checking to see if I could fill those wheels abit more.


----------

